# Abandoned Brothel



## cmhbob (Dec 21, 2013)

I love cityscapes, especially old or abandoned buildings. I don't want to get in to the legalities of visiting abandoned sites, because the photographer in the linked article had permission to be there. I just thought this an interesting series of images.

Eerie Photos Inside an Abandoned Australian Brothel


----------

